
Don’t Fear the Terminator - tosh
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/dont-fear-the-terminator/
======
basicplus2
<a sufficiently intelligent computer system will do whatever it must to
survive, which will likely include achieving dominion over the human race.

To a neuroscientist, this line of reasoning is puzzling.>

AI is not neuroscience so a neuroscientists opinion is not exactly the final
word on this question.

